# Avail Trading Corporation



## tiptoncut (21 September 2008)

Hello all  ,  I'm new to forex trading ,and yet to open a live account .Ive been researching for the last three weeks all the different brokers etc.,  (Mind boggles) have narrowed it down that I would like to deal with a ECN broker, MBT is top of my list atm ,Just wondered if anyone has dealt with Avail Trading  (ATC,) as they do have some very good reviews and the meta fx platform is a big plus for me   Has anyone had any dealings with avail trading  please ?  Really appreciate any feedback on any brokers , thanks in advance .
Peter


----------



## tayser (21 September 2008)

MetaTrader 4 = not ECN.


----------



## tiptoncut (21 September 2008)

Thanks Taser, I do have my suspicions with all the brokers that say they are ECN , and or  ,no dealing desk ,,trying to read between the lines. /?EG. ATC say that "ATC provides true ECN forex trading using metatrader platform and use multiple ECN connections, scalping is allowed ,and that they provide STP processing" all sales pitch I know but sounds good to a newbie like yours truly.don't want to question yor experience Taser so don't take offence, but (silly question probly)why can't meta trader work with ECN ?  And would you mind which broker you yourself use or recommend please. Oh and They are involved with Hotspot I believe ,whom also claim to be ECN brokers( mind still boggling)
Regards Peter


----------

